# Help! My Spoo Won't Eat



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Poodles are super sensitive, so if you're stressed when you feed him, he could be picking up on that. [Not what you wanted to hear!]

We use those little packets of meal toppers that smell enticing when Normie is less interested in his food. And I place his food in a treat dispenser that makes him work for it. He likes the challenge.

As long as the food is certified by AAFCO, it doesn't have to be expensive. Perhaps you could try a few small packets to see what he likes.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I think we all know the story of the dog who wouldn't eat unless their owner put the bowl in the microwave and ran the nuke on the zero setting for an amount of time. Having nothing else added or done to the kibble, having been through the excercise, the food was now judged just fine to eat. lol
I don't know why you'd have a problem with Peanut Butter...


----------



## Dominique (3 mo ago)

Dianaleez said:


> Poodles are super sensitive, so if you're stressed when you feed him, he could be picking up on that. [Not what you wanted to hear!]
> 
> We use those little packets of meal toppers that smell enticing when Normie is less interested in his food. And I place his food in a treat dispenser that makes him work for it. He likes the challenge.
> 
> As long as the food is certified by AAFCO, it doesn't have to be expensive. Perhaps you could try a few small packets to see what he likes.


lol yea... he found me unconscious as a puppy (I had just been in an accident and fainted, totally good now!) and had explosive diarrhea FOR DAYS from the stress. I'm hoping things will simmer down with time, but the last few months have been frantic phone calls, emergency trips to the hospital, and just general stress, so I'm sure he knows something is up. I'll see what I can do to help him calm down though 🤞

I do have a treat dispenser that he thinks is pretty fun, so I could try to incorporate that!

It's more about caloric content (he's _super_ active and only the expensive foods have enough calories per cup to sustain him when he's eating normally), but I could just start trying random foods and see if there's a magical flavor!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I wonder if he was feeling queasy when he encountered some of the foods he now rejects. Nausea is a powerful aversive.

Quality foods sometimes aren't the tastiest, from a dog's point of view. Assuming he doesn't have a chicken allergy, I wonder if he might be more willing to eat a brand that would normally make you shudder. Something like Pedigree or Ol Roy. A lot of times supermarket brand dog foods are basted in flavor enhancers. I wouldn't normally go this route, but it sounds like his weight loss is a more urgent concern than the ugh factor of agribusiness ingredients.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Many of us have been thru this so we get your concern.

First thing to remember is that a healthy dog will not allow themselves to starve.
Second thing is that the more stressed you are over this, the more he will be.
Third thing is don't change foods randomly or quickly. There is a transition period needed or additional GI issues can crop up.

How much weight did he/has he lost?

Are you still on the same bag of food? How is it stored?

If it started with a new bag of same food, did ingredients change?


----------



## Dominique (3 mo ago)

Countryboy said:


> I think we all know the story of the dog who wouldn't eat unless their owner put the bowl in the microwave and ran the nuke on the zero setting for an amount of time. Having nothing else added or done to the kibble, having been through the excercise, the food was now judged just fine to eat. lol
> I don't know why you'd have a problem with Peanut Butter...


😂😂 They are such snobs lol

I'm just afraid of him getting diabetes from all the sugar (my grandma had that happen with one of her dogs so I'm a bit gunshy). That being said, if he would eat well with peanut butter, I'd be willing to take my chances. Unfortunately, even with peanut butter, I have to sit next to him begging him to eat, stirring the food, calling him back when he wanders off, for about a half hour per meal. If I don't he just skips food for days


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Some of the highest level, most premium foods were too rich for my Poodle. He does better on a quality kibble with grain. Could it be possible yours is similar?

I like @Dianaleez 's idea about trying small bags or sample sizes of other brands to find food he enjoys.

From reading here, I've learned many Spoos are slow eaters and like to eat here and there during the day. Yours might enjoy free feeding once you find a kibble he enjoys. A bit of peanut butter is okay, just the peanut with no added ingredients may be the better choice for a dog. No chance of accidentally feeding xylitol that way.


----------



## Dominique (3 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Many of us have been thru this so we get your concern.
> 
> First thing to remember is that a healthy dog will not allow themselves to starve.
> Second thing is that the more stressed you are over this, the more he will be.
> ...


Thank you! 💕

He's lost 3-4 pounds (he was ~50 before, now is more 46-47), and he's thin now but not like a skeleton or anything, however there's definitely no muscle over the ribs and hips. His vet said he was thin but not worryingly so if he had always been on the thinner side.

Yes we are on the same bag, but it did start around the time I'd opened a new bag!! I'll try a different bag and see if that changes anything. The formula should be the same, and I dump it into a sealed plastic bin as soon as I open a new bag of food.


----------



## Dominique (3 mo ago)

Streetcar said:


> Some of the highest level, most premium foods were too rich for my Poodle. He does better on a quality kibble with grain. Could it be possible yours is similar?
> 
> I like @Dianaleez 's idea about trying small bags or sample sizes of other brands to find food he enjoys.
> 
> From reading here, I've learned many Spoos are slow eaters and like to eat here and there during the day. Yours might enjoy free feeding once you find a kibble he enjoys. A bit of peanut butter is okay, just the peanut with no added ingredients may be the better choice for a dog. No chance of accidentally feeding xylitol that way.


Possibly, but he's always had solid stools, so I didn't think that would be the case? Right now he's on a grain inclusive high protein (chicken and fish based) food (vet told me to avoid legumes until the FDA's final report is in), and switching up the protein source (gradually of course 😊) hasn't really piqued his interest.

For sure! I read recently some companies are labeling xylitol as "birch sugar" or "birch sap", so I'd definitely prefer the all natural ones if they are gonna have wonky labels!

I have had a lot of people tell me to try free feeding, but I'm just afraid of throwing off his potty schedule... we've got him down to a science (first thing in the morning, right after work, and before bed if he wants), and I'm afraid he'd need to poop in the middle of the workday if he was free to eat whenever. Do you have any experience with that? I can't do a doggie door because our neighbor feeds about 600 feral cats rolleyes, and I can't have those things getting in my house and attacking my bunnies.


----------



## Dominique (3 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> I wonder if he was feeling queasy when he encountered some of the foods he now rejects. Nausea is a powerful aversive.
> 
> Quality foods sometimes aren't the tastiest, from a dog's point of view. Assuming he doesn't have a chicken allergy, I wonder if he might be more willing to eat a brand that would normally make you shudder. Something like Pedigree or Ol Roy. A lot of times supermarket brand dog foods are basted in flavor enhancers. I wouldn't normally go this route, but it sounds like his weight loss is a more urgent concern than the ugh factor of agribusiness ingredients.


Maybe!

Wow, that'd be pulling out the big guns lol But at this point I'm willing to try anything... if he doesn't like my most recent food (same brand he ate as a puppy and loved) I'll try something completely different!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Dominique said:


> Thank you! 💕
> 
> He's lost 3-4 pounds (he was ~50 before, now is more 46-47), and he's thin now but not like a skeleton or anything, however there's definitely no muscle over the ribs and hips. His vet said he was thin but not worryingly so if he had always been on the thinner side.
> 
> Yes we are on the same bag, but it did start around the time I'd opened a new bag!! I'll try a different bag and see if that changes anything. The formula should be the same, and I dump it into a sealed plastic bin as soon as I open a new bag of food.


I might try storing the kibble not touching the plastic bin. Close the bag securely, then store the bag in a cool, dark place. That could be in the bin, of course.

Mine is a Toy, so I buy the smallest possible bag, fill a quart Ziploc, then seal the bag and store it in a closet. This avoids having to expose most of the kibble to light and air on a daily basis.

Even with this, food can go off and I have no qualms about tossing a bag before it's empty if he acts weird about it. I've done it maybe four or five times that I recall in almost ten years.


----------



## Dominique (3 mo ago)

Streetcar said:


> I might try storing the kibble not touching the plastic bin. Close the bag securely, then store the bag in a cool, dark place. That could be in the bin, of course.
> 
> Mine is a Toy, so I buy the smallest possible bag, fill a quart Ziploc, then seal the bag and store it in a closet. This avoids having to expose most of the kibble to light and air on a daily basis.
> 
> Even with this, food can go off and I have no qualms about tossing a bag before it's empty if he acts weird about it. I've done it maybe four or five times that I recall in almost ten years.


Ooh good idea! Maybe it's picking up a plasticky smell or something.

I'll definitely try a new bag, I honestly didn't even think about the new bag since I knew it was fresh, but maybe there is something weird about it 🤞


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Dominique said:


> He's lost 3-4 pounds (he was ~50 before, now is more 46-47), and he's thin now but not like a skeleton or anything, however there's definitely no muscle over the ribs and hips. His vet said he was thin but not worryingly so if he had always been on the thinner side.


There's thin and there's poodle thin. Poodles tend toward the athletic build, so on the "thin" side for most breeds. Still, he's changed his eating enough to lose those pounds, over how long?

Several members suggest checking the dip between the hip bones as well as the rib test.

I could have missed this, but how old is he?


----------



## Dominique (3 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> There's thin and there's poodle thin. Poodles tend toward the athletic build, so on the "thin" side for most breeds. Still, he's changed his eating enough to lose those pounds, over how long?
> 
> Several members suggest checking the dip between the hip bones as well as the rib test.
> 
> I could have missed this, but how old is he?


I think it's been ever since we moved back in June... he'd lost 3 pounds when I brought him in after the hunger strike, but I don't think just two days without food would cause such a drop. His definite drop in appetite was in early September, and we've had a daily battle ever since.

I tried a rib test I'd read about on this forum (I've been reading these threads since he was a puppy but never joined in before)... is this the one you're referring to? 
"Make a fist with one hand and run your fingers over the knuckles vs fingers of your fist and compare the "feel" of each to the ribcage? He feels more like knuckles than fingers if that's the right test 

He actually turned two yesterday 💕


----------



## Dominique (3 mo ago)

Dominique said:


> I think it's been ever since we moved back in June... he'd lost 3 pounds when I brought him in after the hunger strike, but I don't think just two days without food would cause such a drop. His definite drop in appetite was in early September, and we've had a daily battle ever since.
> 
> I tried a rib test I'd read about on this forum (I've been reading these threads since he was a puppy but never joined in before)... is this the one you're referring to?
> "Make a fist with one hand and run your fingers over the knuckles vs fingers of your fist and compare the "feel" of each to the ribcage? He feels more like knuckles than fingers if that's the right test
> ...


I should note, I started doing longer walks with him after we moved (about half a mile further each morning), so the slow weight loss over the summer could maybe be explained by that?


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Dominique, are you having problems eating? Explosive diarrhea is no joke.

If you're having problems, perhaps he's picking up on that.

Have I guilted you enough for one day? _sorry_
Poodles aren't really dogs. They're small children in furry suits.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Dianaleez said:


> Dominique, are you having problems eating? Explosive diarrhea is no joke.
> 
> If you're having problems, perhaps you should sit beside him and eat with him. Yum, yum this is great faking it while eating your own food.


Oddly enough, Rhonda usually eats when I sit down to eat! She also seems to like me to sit close by while she eats. She doesn't seem to like to eat alone, although she has. It sounds strange but it might work for your pup.


----------



## Dominique (3 mo ago)

Dianaleez said:


> Dominique, are you having problems eating? Explosive diarrhea is no joke.
> 
> If you're having problems, perhaps you should sit beside him and eat with him. Yum, yum this is great faking it while eating your own food.


Me?! It wasn't me, it was him, about a year and a half ago 😂 I was in a bicycle accident and broke my arm. I thought I was fine so I just went inside and was going to ice my elbow, but I fainted and Dantes found me in the middle of the floor. I went the the ER and got patched up, but between me passing out and seeing his mama in a cast, Dantes was a wreck. He just seemed anxious and had explosive diarrhea for three nights in a row (only at night, he slept right next to me, no warning, just blast) then was fine again. I just think he's really sensitive to stress.

I do... the only way I can get him to eat right now is by sitting next to him, stirring the food, calling him back when he wanders off, etc. If I leave him alone with his bowl he just doesn't touch it.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

One of our dogs was experiencing some health problems earlier this year and losing weight. This product enticed him to eat, it is soft and has a strong scent. I still have a few pouches and use them occasionally as a kibble topper. All three of my boys eat more enthusiastically.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy stopped eating somewhere around 5 months old. I coincided with opening/feeding him a brand new bag of (the same) kibble. I tried all sorts of toppers to get him to eat it. Finally (when he got hungry enough, I presume) he would begrudgingly eat it. Then the soft stools commensed. I finally decided maybe that the brand new bag was bad (rancid), and bought another small bag of the same kind. This solved the problem. He ate it right up. The expiration date was well into the future, yet I do believe it had gone bad. I would certainly buy a new, smaller, bag (insuring it's a different lot #) of the same food to help rule that out. 
Note: I took nearly 2 weeks for his poops to properly firm up after "forcing" him to eat the bad/rancid kibble. Good luck!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have always used toppers, per my my breeder on top of his Infinia Turkey and Sweet potato kibble, moistened . It might be a T. of cottage cheese, a sprinkle of parm, some small pieces of chicken, fish or beef, from our previous meal. Her advice was to keep it interesting. For his first year, he was a free feeder. If I did that throw it way after 20 minutes, I wasted a lot of food. Eventually, it was consumed. I took comfort in experienced PF advice that no puppy or dog was going to starve when there was food in the bowl. I was lol, hysterical as a newbie to the breed, so I understand your concern and anxiety.


----------



## BBVidya (6 mo ago)

My neighbor had a picky dog that wouldn’t eat and found a sprinkle of Parmesan cheese got her eating. 
it’s cheap and dogs love it.


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

Whatever you're feeding does it contain wheat or corn? They may be labeled under some type of flour. I can't tell you how many dogs I've seen specifically poodles that refuse to eat due to those ingredients. I agree I wouldn't keep feeding peanut butter that will sure clog up the poop shooter. Sometimes it's a process of elimination to figure out why they won't eat. I've never met a dog allergic to all this at the same time. Searching for the exact brand/formula on dog food advisor can be a great help very thorough breakdown of the formulas and all contents. Maybe try a bison formula for the main meat protein source? I think first mate dog foods contain oatmeal maybe that could be the source of your troubles? I know plenty of poodles that are allergic to oatmeal based shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

-😂 so funny!


Dianaleez said:


> Poodles aren't really dogs. They're small children in furry suits.


My girl was also very sensitive to kibble, not wanting to eat, and losing weight. We feed her The Farmers Dog - she loves it and hasn't had a problem eating food since!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Yep by boys are the same especially Renn and he has been this way forever. He will eat kibble for a few days then refuses, switch foods now and same thing. Its like he tires of the taste. Reently I've been giving him fresh pet, warmed for 20 second. that he liked. But now after two weeks he is meh, so i add a bit of cottage cheese or any shredded cheese and most time that will entice him to eat. If not I make him scramble or a fried egg, then he almost always will eat. Oh but I must be in the room with him .


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Having been in a similar situation, I’ll go out on a limb & ask if yours is a single pet household? Borrow a friend’s dog of neutral temperament & introduce the FOMO experience- fear of missing out. Food competition can be a powerful motivator.
Guest dog: “Oh, you don’t want that??? Don’t mind if I do“
REMEMBER: neutral temperament. You dont want a squabble or to create resource guarding.
Home boy: _Well shoot_ “Uhhhh heyyy, thats ummm… mine. I think i want it back”


----------



## Summerdog (3 mo ago)

Dominique said:


> lol yea... he found me unconscious as a puppy (I had just been in an accident and fainted, totally good now!) and had explosive diarrhea FOR DAYS from the stress. I'm hoping things will simmer down with time, but the last few months have been frantic phone calls, emergency trips to the hospital, and just general stress, so I'm sure he knows something is up. I'll see what I can do to help him calm down though 🤞
> 
> I do have a treat dispenser that he thinks is pretty fun, so I could try to incorporate that!
> 
> It's more about caloric content (he's _super_ active and only the expensive foods have enough calories per cup to sustain him when he's eating normally), but I could just start trying random foods and see if there's a magical flavor!


I also have a Standard that has been a hard one to get to consistently eat and he was very thin for at least his first 2 years. But after 3 years I have it solved. I buy 2 different kibbles (next purchase I drop one and then add one different kibble -keeping it interesting), mix them, add cooked shredded hamburger or chicken mixed throughout as well as lightly salted cooked broccoli, zucchini or whatever my garden is growing. I feed around 6pm and leave it down all thru the night. Some mornings it is gone some morning there is still some in his bowl, but at least now his weight is good. And by mixing and adding his diet is better balanced as well.


----------



## Kimotee (Feb 25, 2021)

Our senior SPoo 13+ years old was in serious decline several months ago, and after some discussion with our vet about viable alternatives, we started a food trial with a variety of premium kibbles. She has a history of being very sensitive to some foods, and we've had a lot of experience with what works and what doesn't for her. She had been thriving on a premium kibble (Blue Wilderness), and eventually, after trying several alternatives, we settled on Canidae Pure Sky Duck, which seemed to work, until it didn't. Starting again with some research, we found Nom Nom, and for over six months now she has been reviving and now thriving, closing in on year 14. I don't think there is any one right food for all dogs, and food sensitivities are all too frequent for many dogs. There is some good advice on this site which has worked well in the experience of each of us, but your results may vary. The advice from our vet was that he could do a lot of tests for a lot of money, or we could do a search with a food trial for far less money. We opted for a search, and I suggest you may need to do the same. In your search for a good food, I'd recommend two sites, one from Tufts University Petfoodology, and Dog Food Advisor Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## JenniferH in Goleta (Jul 18, 2020)

Dominique said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Anyone have any advice on getting an insanely stubborn spoo to eat? My boy has always been on the persnickety side, but about a month ago he completely turned up his nose and refused to eat for a whole weekend. I brought him straight to the vet, and $800 worth of testing later, they ruled out everything it could be (including Addison’s… phew), gave him a precautionary dewormer (he's been on Heartgard his whole life), and a clean bill of health. They told me to try a different food (He's currently on a super high calorie First Mate kibble).
> 
> ...


I put Greek yogurt in my poodle’s kibble. 2 tablespoons


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

I can't really help too much because I don't feed kibble or any tinned foods. I have always fed raw, supplemented with cooked veges (whatever we have on our plates that day) and change to a different meat every few days. Ernie is always hungry but always thinks that whatever we have on our table is far superior to whatever is in his bowl. He also eats some raw fruits but they're not a favourite. One of my previous pups was really difficult to feed and consistently refused to eat - until we got a second dog! His appetite increased dramatically at the instant the new pup crossed the threshold and never disappeared again for the rest of his life . I think there have been some really good suggestions in this thread and I really hope you find something that works with your dog. You are probably right and this problem may be linked to your dog picking up on any stress. They are remarkably sensitive animals, and often similar to humans in their reactions to the world around them. Good luck.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

I have 3 dogs in my house. 2 SPOO girls and 1 GR boy. They have settled on a blend of ProPlan Lamb & Oatmeal puppy and PurinaOne SmartBlend Lamb Adult (or puppy). There are different size kibbles for everybody. There are also meaty bits. The oatmeal seems to make everybody happy with its little kibble size. It's puppy because finding the adult version in stock is a miracle. The two younger dogs are under 2 years, so being large dogs, it can't hurt while they are still growing. The oldest will be 13. Her weight is still perfect and she loves it. Anyways, the point is, they are free fed grazers. Some days the bowl stays fuller longer. Then some days, they want more. I put in their daily amount for each when it's low or empty. I watch to see how quickly it moves. It's funny how they part the volume and eat their portions. You will actually see them separate space for each other. If yours doesn't eat... Don't cater. You don't mention treats you give. Also, any time I give them a pork chomp, they eat less kibble. Always take into account the volume of treats they get per day when feeding their standard amount of food. The worry turns them into worriers. If they don't eat.... the lightbulb will go on when they are hungry enough. Maggie feels boney to me which justifies puppy food still. Same with Bubba. If you saw them play and do zoomies, it justifies puppy food calories. I have trouble keeping weight on myself. My doctor brought me up in extra calorie intake. Hagen Daas in moderation a couple times a week gives me my ideal maintenance weight. A "high performance" higher calorie food might help yours








.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I suggest that you just fix his food, put it down, and walk away. After fifteen to twenty minutes, if he hasn't eaten, just as calmly walk back in and pick up whatever's left. Hanging over him, begging him to eat, is probably just adding more stress to eating, making him more anxious about it. 

Also, it sounds counter-intuitive, but using food toy, like a Kong Wobbler or one of the Nina Ottenson (sp?) toys, or packing a Toppl with kibble and something wet and then freezing it, can be more interesting than just a bowl of food, nand can encourage eating. .


----------



## Dominique (3 mo ago)

JasMom said:


> View attachment 499029
> 
> One of our dogs was experiencing some health problems earlier this year and losing weight. This product enticed him to eat, it is soft and has a strong scent. I still have a few pouches and use them occasionally as a kibble topper. All three of my boys eat more enthusiastically.


Ooh I bet he'd like that! Thank you so much for the suggestion!!
I picked up a variety pack of those Cesar dog food trays (the ones meant for tiny dogs) and have been mixing the different flavors with his kibble and he gets excited to eat now! I think he must have just been bored of the canned food I'd been offering and these different flavors are more appealing. I'm just so happy that he's eating again 😊 🎉


----------



## Dominique (3 mo ago)

Jilly SummerSunset said:


> I have 3 dogs in my house. 2 SPOO girls and 1 GR boy. They have settled on a blend of ProPlan Lamb & Oatmeal puppy and PurinaOne SmartBlend Lamb Adult (or puppy). There are different size kibbles for everybody. There are also meaty bits. The oatmeal seems to make everybody happy with its little kibble size. It's puppy because finding the adult version in stock is a miracle. The two younger dogs are under 2 years, so being large dogs, it can't hurt while they are still growing. The oldest will be 13. Her weight is still perfect and she loves it. Anyways, the point is, they are free fed grazers. Some days the bowl stays fuller longer. Then some days, they want more. I put in their daily amount for each when it's low or empty. I watch to see how quickly it moves. It's funny how they part the volume and eat their portions. You will actually see them separate space for each other. If yours doesn't eat... Don't cater. You don't mention treats you give. Also, any time I give them a pork chomp, they eat less kibble. Always take into account the volume of treats they get per day when feeding their standard amount of food. The worry turns them into worriers. If they don't eat.... the lightbulb will go on when they are hungry enough. Maggie feels boney to me which justifies puppy food still. Same with Bubba. If you saw them play and do zoomies, it justifies puppy food calories. I have trouble keeping weight on myself. My doctor brought me up in extra calorie intake. Hagen Daas in moderation a couple times a week gives me my ideal maintenance weight. A "high performance" higher calorie food might help yours
> View attachment 499205
> 
> .


Thank you so much for your help! I already have him on a performance food, but tried a few lower calorie foods as well and I think he was just bored of kibble. About six months ago, my vet had me start mixing in canned food to prevent bloat (no idea how it helps but that's what he said lol) and I guess he was bored of the canned food too. I picked up a case of those Cesar dog food trays and give him a different flavor each day. I haven't seen him this excited to eat since he was a puppy 🎉


----------



## Dominique (3 mo ago)

TeamHellhound said:


> I suggest that you just fix his food, put it down, and walk away. After fifteen to twenty minutes, if he hasn't eaten, just as calmly walk back in and pick up whatever's left. Hanging over him, begging him to eat, is probably just adding more stress to eating, making him more anxious about it.
> 
> Also, it sounds counter-intuitive, but using food toy, like a Kong Wobbler or one of the Nina Ottenson (sp?) toys, or packing a Toppl with kibble and something wet and then freezing it, can be more interesting than just a bowl of food, nand can encourage eating. .


Thank you so much for your help! I'm afraid that was the first thing I tried (it's worked with my picky eaters in the past), but he'd try to follow me, so I locked him in a room with his bowl and he just lay down staring at the door waiting for me to come back. He's crated trained and sleeps in his kennel every night, so I tried putting him in his kennel with the food and he literally curled up on the other side of the crate and took a nap rather than eating... and this was a couples days into the hunger strike! A variety pack of Cesar dog food trays (mixing in a spoonful with each meal) has gotten him to eat well for the last week or so, so I'm hoping that's all he needed 🤞

And I'm afraid he's never cared much for the food toys lol Even when he was a perpetually starving puppy, he couldn't be bothered to play with his Kong... I swear, I've trained working line Dobermans, but the poodle is the one keeping me up at night 😂


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Dominique said:


> Thank you so much for your help! I already have him on a performance food, but tried a few lower calorie foods as well and I think he was just bored of kibble. About six months ago, my vet had me start mixing in canned food to prevent bloat (no idea how it helps but that's what he said lol) and I guess he was bored of the canned food too. I picked up a case of those Cesar dog food trays and give him a different flavor each day. I haven't seen him this excited to eat since he was a puppy 🎉


Sounds like you've hit on your version of Rotation Feeding. Mine is kibble as the base with a bit of whatever protein we had for dinner and a dog-friendly veggie as a topper. A bit of warm filtered water adds an au jus touch.


----------



## Dominique (3 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Sounds like you've hit on your version of Rotation Feeding. Mine is kibble as the base with a bit of whatever protein we had for dinner and a dog-friendly veggie as a topper. A bit of warm filtered water adds an au jus touch.


I think we have! The things we do for these pups lol Thank you again for all your help, I'm hoping this is a long term solution 🤞


----------



## karin3102 (2 mo ago)

I started Farmer's Dog because I heard it was so good. My poodle went up at least 1.5 pounds and now won't touch her dry food... of course that is a major pain when we travel with her. She also now waits and lets us know when it is time to eat. She used to graze all day on kibble, but now it doesn't last more than 30 seconds.


----------

